# Using a Current Satelite led on my spec V tank



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have two Fluval SpecV's that come with a great new designed 7000 k light, but you can't control the intensity or color just on , moonlights or off. so I had these Current Satelights and have started using them instead. Now I have full control of color, intensity and can be set up with a digital timer too. Here's a picture with the stock light and one set up now and will add another picture when I get the other set up on the new stand I have.

Stock light that comes with the tank: a little too bright for my liking, kinda washes the sand out.


Current Satelight light: a little more gentle color, but not too bright on the sand.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

added pictures...............
Modified my perfecto stand with a solid top and set up my other Spec V and tried my hand at planting the proper way before the water goes in,  yup it's easier. I agree with Karen, long straight tweezers would work better for planting, have to get a pair.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

How did I miss this? Looks great! I need to catch up with you and see what you are doing now lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the Current LED for my Specs too .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

